# Issues w/ Dreamweaver 8



## pbasqu (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but i have been working on creating my site (to sell t-shirts of course!) and i am having trouble importing my saved CSS style sheet file (from my home page) to the other pages on my website. I would hate to have to manually create every element on every page. Can anyone help??


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can create a separate file with just your CSS information in it and then include a link to that file in the header of each of your webpages.

See this article:
Ways to include CSS in your page


----------



## pbasqu (Jan 4, 2007)

would i have to open a new blank html file?? I've tried that and i can see the CSS information once I import it (under the CSS tab), but it doesn't show any of the layers and graphics that i've put in within those layers. am i missing a step?


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

pbasqu said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but i have been working on creating my site (to sell t-shirts of course!) and i am having trouble importing my saved CSS style sheet file (from my home page) to the other pages on my website. I would hate to have to manually create every element on every page. Can anyone help??


With CSS you are separating the page content from the styling of that content. So you add your div's add the content to the page, and style it with a ".css" file, and link it to the site page. 

You can set editable regions on a template page. This allows you to style the page, set it as a template, and just change content from page to page.

So you are manually "adding" every element (content), but with a template file (file.dwt) you can set up the positioning and styling once, and apply it to multiple site pages.

If not using a .dwt, you would have to make sure all your div tags were the same for every page, change the content save as page 1/2/3, etc, as long as the number and titles of the divs are the same on every page. Sort of a long way to do what templates can do quickly.

And then link the ".css" file to all pages.


----------



## pbasqu (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks kent and rodney! hey kent how do you set editable regions of a template?? I have created a template, but the html code is 'grayed out'. How do i make my template editable??


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

pbasqu said:


> thanks kent and rodney! hey kent how do you set editable regions of a template?? I have created a template, but the html code is 'grayed out'. How do i make my template editable??


Click on the area you want to set as editable. Then click the div name at the bottom of the document window. It should highlight the div in blue.

In the Insert Palette, make sure that the drop down menu says Common. The second button from the end is for Templates. Click and hold on it. Select Editable Region from the menu that pops up.

Give the editable region a name. I typically use the same name as the DIV, but that’s not mandatory. Dreamweaver will now show the editable region name (but that won’t show up in the browser).

Make “Child” Pages From The Template
Go File < New. Click on the Templates tab at the top of the window. The window itself will now have a title of New From Template.

Choose the site in the left column, then the template in the middle column.

You should see, in the right column, a preview of the template you’re going to use.

Make sure that “Update page when template changes” is clicked.

Click Create. A new html page will be created.

Save it as index.html, or whatever your page should be called.


----------



## pbasqu (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys!! Appreciate it!


----------

